# Watch: Hungarian Vizslas enjoy their annual Norfolk beach get-together



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

These fantastic photos capture the moment Hungarian Vizslas splash around on West Runton beach.

Video:






Hungarian Vizsla facts
• The Vizsla is a dog breed originating in Hungary. They are sporting dogs and loyal companions.

• Through the centuries the Vizsla has held a rare position among sporting dogs – that of household companion and family dog.

• The Vizsla is a natural hunter endowed with an excellent nose and an outstanding trainability. Although they are lively, gentle mannered, demonstrably affectionate and sensitive, they are also fearless and possessed of a well-developed protective instinct.

• The standard coat is a solid golden-rust colour in different shadings.

• The average height for males is 56–64cm and females 53–61cm.

They are described as a man’s (and woman’s) best friend offering companionship and understanding and sticking by you through thick and thin.

This collection of Hungarian Vizslas, are no exception and the pictures show their annual get together on West Runton beach in Cromer, where the number of dogs out-weighs the owners.

Frolicking and splashing in the sea the dogs, all of whom have been breed by the same breeder, Arkady Bernard from Peterborough, enjoyed their time together.

The Siriusbell annual Viz whiz, which has been taking place for the past four years, is organised with the help of Louise O’Shea, 47, from Sheringham, who owns two Hungarian Vizslas, eight-year-old Lolli and Saffi. Her partner, Martin Hipkin, 47, owns one of the breed, six-year-old Sam.

Siriusbell is the kennel club name for the dogs.

Dogs and their owners come from all over the country to take part, including Brighton and northern England.

This year it took place on November 1 and more than 40 of the dogs and 30 owners took part in the get-together.

Ms O’Shea, who is manager of Seaview Beach Café near West Runton beach and owns the car park in West Runton where they all meet before going on the beach, said: “We call it the Viz Whiz where all the Hungarian Vizslas and their owners get together and have a walk. The dogs all come from the same breeder and so are all related. They just love being in a big group and love playing in the sea.

“After the swim and walk on West Runton beach everyone went to the beach cafe, humans enjoyed bacon rolls and mugs of tea whilst the dogs tucked into a special dog buffet which included pigs ears, chicken feet, lambs ears and dried fish skins. Granny made homemade fruit cake for the humans and liver cake for all the dogs.”

Speaking about the breed, she said: “The dogs are very obedient and trainable. They are very loving dogs, they are often called velcro Vizslas as they like to be with their owners all the time, they like to be with someone rather than being left alone all day, they like human interaction. If you are on the sofa they want to be on there with you, they want to do everything with you.”

Ms O’Shea first became interested in Hungarian Vizslas after babysitting some of them for a friend.

She said: “When you have had Hungarian Vizslas you won’t have another type of dog because they are so different.”

She feeds her dogs on raw food and bones, which includes chicken wings and beef tripe.

Sam manages to get through 450g - 500g of meat and bones a day and a couple of chicken wings,

Ms O’Shea, has been an animal lover for some time and as well as the dogs, she also has three Tonkinese cats, a mix between Siamese and Burmese.

She said; “I do love my animals, I think sometimes they can be better than people.”

Read More Here: http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/watch_h...r_annual_norfolk_beach_get_together_1_4329541


----------

